# Risky Purchase But Worth It!



## Silver Hawk

It's always risky buying non-working Omega Megasonics; even buying working ones is not without risk since the sealed micromotors can result in very poor timekeeping. Spares dried up many years ago and, as a result, I've turned many people away over the last 2-3 years...no point in taking on their Megasonics if I can't get the parts.

But when this Omega Megasonic pocket watch appeared on the Bay last week, I had to have a go even though seller said "not got a battery, so not sure if it works" --- usually a dead give-away! You certainly don't see these very often; I think Keitht had one 3-4 years ago.

I bid relatively low, assuming the movement was no good, and had planned on using a good movement from one of my spare Megasonic watches. Surprising I won, it turns out to be nearly mint and the movement is running perfectly. It must have been my lucky day! :yes:




























And alongside two Megasonic watches for size comparison:


----------



## harryblakes7

Wow that looks really nice, have never seen one before, it must look good with that sweeping hand on a large scale............... and its got the original omega glass too, can just see the emblem in the middle..........thats a real stunner!!!........................................ gonna have a look on the 'bay and see if there are any more!! :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk

harryblakes7 said:


> and its got the original omega glass too, can just see the emblem in the middle.........


Blimey, your eyesight is better than mine! Yes, it does have the Omega logo in the centre of the crystal but I can't see it in these photos :nerd: .


----------



## kevkojak

Just seen the listing Paul.

"Left by my uncle...blah blah blah....sold as spares or repairs...."

The sort of listing that sets off all the alarm bells.

And I've seen what you paid for it.

I hate you.


----------



## GASHEAD

That's gorgeous Paul, well done.


----------



## harryblakes7

second picture in, the minute hand is showing up the emblem, i always look for that to see if it has been played with........... If you got it cheap well done!!! Just going to bang my head on the door for missing it.......... lol........ :down:


----------



## Who. Me?

I was watching that one too. 

All my money's going on fish stuff at the mo though, so I didn't even bother to set up a lowball snipe.

Well done.


----------



## ADY

Never been a fan of Omegas...but that pocketwatch is GORGEOUS.


----------



## john87300

*Beautiful, way out of my league, and incredibly desirable. Many congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## itsguy

Congratulations, that's an absolute beauty. I only recently found out about these myself, and couldn't help but want one too. Movement aside, it has one of the most elegant faces I've seen on a watch.

But I probably would have been put off by the old 'needs a battery' line.

As the only person with a fighting chance of getting it working if it hadn't been running, you certainly deserve it.


----------



## Deco

Not a pocket watch fan, but is really, really nice.

Well done sir

Dec


----------



## WingTsun

That's lovely and a new one to me. I shall keep my eyes peeled for one of those in the future. :yes:


----------



## Littlelegs

That is nice! Looks great with the other two as well. Well done.


----------



## woody77

hi very nice i like them all .all the best woody77.


----------



## richardod

Wow- that looks great. Something very unique too.


----------



## Prophecy88

great collection


----------



## 1878

Lovely pocket watch, great collection.


----------

